# DVD lip synch issues



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

A few of my DVD's have lip synch issues. _*Patton*_ (first edition) has several stretches of the movie in which there is a noticeable lag. _*For the Love of the Game*_ is also terrible...never in synch at all.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Lip synch issues*

I have the same problem with The Eagles - Hell Freezes Over, the DTS soundtrack is out of synch.


----------

